

It’s pretty difficult to solve big problems in four years - r_singh
http://cdixon.org/2014/07/06/its-pretty-difficult-to-solve-big-problems-in-four-years/

======
jinushaun
With the election cycle, I feel like politicians spend more time campaigning
than working.

